# Navarre / Pensacola



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

No kings showing up yet?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

maybe in the Keys..


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Water temp is showing at 62°. About 3 more degrees till kings start showing. Going to be an early start this year....naturally after I donated a freezer full of bait to the wildlife sanctuary and haven't caught fresh bait yet.


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks guys I’m coming for a week the 16th through 24th


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

*Navarre*

Horse sized sheepies. Bait fish abound. YESTERDAY. Today went back to nada. The bite was early afternoon and very (45 min) short. Some spanish also showed. Nothing but fog a few smaller lost sheeps not biting, full spawn.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

replied to wrong post and cant figure out how to delete this


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

How is the bait out thar?


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Haven’t seen any at Navarre or Pensacola


----------

